# Ellopták a biciklim



## ausermilar

Hello!

In the title of this mulatós sláger, *Ellopták a biciklim*, wouldn't be necessary an accusative at the end, vagy valaki csórta az "et" és a biciklit is?

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,

It's an interesting point I've been wondering about myself.
I believe the accusative suffix *-t* is obligatory in any other case, but in *colloquial *Hungarian, it is sometimes dropped after *first *and *second *person possessive suffixes, but *never *after *singular* *third *person possessives. 
In *plural first and second *person forms it is less common, perhaps even *non-standard*, but possible.

Ellopták a biciklime*t*. / *Ellopták a biciklim.*
Ellopták a biciklide*t*. / *Ellopták a biciklid.*
Ellopták a biciklijé*t*. / Ellopták a biciklije.

Eladtuk a házunka*t*. / Eladtuk a házunk.
Eladtátok a házatoka*t*. / Eladtátok a házatok.
Eladták a házuka*t*. / Eladták a házuk. (I might have heard that one, but I'm not sure. It's either marginal or non-existent.)


----------



## ausermilar

AndrasBP said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's an interesting point I've been wondering about myself.
> I believe the accusative suffix *-t* is obligatory in any other case, but in *colloquial *Hungarian, it is sometimes dropped after *first *and *second *person possessive suffixes, but *never *after *singular* *third *person possessives.
> In *plural first and second *person forms it is less common, perhaps even *non-standard*, but possible.
> 
> Ellopták a biciklime*t*. / *Ellopták a biciklim.*
> Ellopták a biciklide*t*. / *Ellopták a biciklid.*
> Ellopták a biciklijé*t*. / Ellopták a biciklije.
> 
> Eladtuk a házunka*t*. / Eladtuk a házunk.
> Eladtátok a házatoka*t*. / Eladtátok a házatok.
> Eladták a házuka*t*. / Eladták a házuk. (I might have heard that one, but I'm not sure. It's either marginal or non-existent.)



Hello!

So, this rule is valid only with accusative and colloquial Hungarian. When I'll talk/write in formal Hungarian, I'll use the possessive pronoum + accusative. Did I understand it correctly?
One more step: with other cases, there's some "hidden" rule in colloquail Hungarian? (házam megyek instead of házamhoz, fiam csinaltam instead of fiamért, stb...?).

Thanks.


----------



## AndrasBP

ausermilar said:


> So, this rule is valid only with accusative and colloquial Hungarian. When I'll talk/write in formal Hungarian, I'll use the possessive pronoum + accusative. Did I understand it correctly?


Yes, that's right.



ausermilar said:


> One more step: with other cases, there's some "hidden" rule in colloquail Hungarian? (házam megyek instead of házamhoz, fiam csinaltam instead of fiamért, stb...?).


No, the other suffixes can't be omitted in this way. The phrases "házam megyek" or "fiam csináltam" are not correct.


----------



## ausermilar

Rendben, köszönöm szépen.


----------

